# Atlas Mf Mill, New To Me- What Do You Think?



## Fairbanks (Jun 6, 2015)

So here are a few pictures of my recent purchase-

I'm not sure exactly what I have here, everything seems to be in reasonable order and the mill runs but needs a through cleaning.  Not sure what I will find as I get into the cleaning process.  As pictured I paid $900.00.  What do you think?  Please go easy, I'm a rank amateur.........


----------



## JimDawson (Jun 6, 2015)

For $900 it looks like you got a pretty good deal.  Looks like a nice machine.


----------



## wa5cab (Jun 6, 2015)

Yes.  The original swivel vise or the original legs and top typically go for over $200 alone.

The dividing head isn't original Atlas but quite useful nonetheless.

But looks as though you are going to need an arbor.  The factory ones come in 7/8" and 1" diameter.  There is also available a 1-1/4" dia. aftermarket one.  Which size you need generally depends on what ID cutters you have or want to buy.


----------



## A618fan2 (Jun 6, 2015)

Nice looking mill.  FWIW, I think you did well.  You got a running mill with the original stand and vise, a nice fostoria machine light, and a tilting drill press vise.  The only negative (and I think it's minor) is I didn't see the full size arbor and spacers (there's a guy on ebay who sells new ones for about $150).  And it's nice to see that the PO kept the original handles (they'd set you back $50 each) and dials plus some better handles as well (you'll soon understand why he sub'ed out the original handles)!  Some of the cutters have seen better days but hey, who cares.  I see some lathe parts too - they look like Atlas as well.  All-in-all, nice machine at a decent price.  Congrats. 

John


----------



## Fairbanks (Jun 6, 2015)

An arbor or two definitely would have been nice.  The gentleman I purchased this from was liquidating an estate he let me go through all of the metal working stuff and gather up everything that belonged with the mill.  I looked high and low for arbors but couldn't find any.


----------



## brino (Jun 6, 2015)

Yes a great find!

I've only seen one atlas horizontal mill go thru my local dealer he had it at $1200 with no tooling, no vice, no legs. It sold quickly.

You got a great deal.

-brno


----------



## ogberi (Jun 6, 2015)

Awesome find!  After a bit of cleanup and organizing, you'll find that these little machines are workaholics.  Much more rigid than a vertical mill of the same weight, and there's some things that a horizontal mill can do that are a PIA on a vertical mill.  That dividing head you got is a nice find, and with a proper arbor + cutter, will make any gear you can fit.  The MFC and power feed is a great machine.   You'll soon find what it's good at, and once you start using it, you'll wonder how you got along without one. 
Do look for an arbor, and appropriate spacers + cutters.  Using the backgear, a 2-3" wide slabbing cut at a reasonable feed and depth that machine can square up stock like nobody's business.


----------



## 34_40 (Jun 6, 2015)

I think you SCORED! 

Nice looking setup you brought home.


----------

